# Which Canon 35mm camera to get?



## fenderphoto (Sep 21, 2013)

I am looking to purchase a classic Canon 35mm camera and I don't know which one to get. I've had my eyes on a Canon AE-1 program and a canon A-1 camera. I just need to know which on is the better. Please help me.


----------



## Bulb (Sep 22, 2013)

It's really a matter of preference and shooting style.

I have a Canon AV-1 which uses aperture priority. This works perfectly for me because I find myself using aperture priority for about 90% of my shots anyway.

As far as the Canon AE-1 vs the A-1; the A-1 is a more complex camera and will have the Av, Tv, M, and P modes that you're probably used to. The AE-1 has Tv and M.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 22, 2013)

Have you thought about a rangefinder ? Canon 7 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia loads of cheap lenses


----------



## JOEFLY (Sep 22, 2013)

The Rebel g is a good camera at about 15.00 on E bay. I got a really clean EOS 3 from Japan on E bay for 175.00 The EOS 1V is the top of the line for about 400.00. Take your pic they are all good cameras. I would stay with the EOS for the available lens. I put a 24-105 L IS 4.0 on my EOS 3 for a super combo complete with IS.


----------



## Bulb (Sep 22, 2013)

JOEFLY said:


> The Rebel g is a good camera at about 15.00 on E bay. I got a really clean EOS 3 from Japan on E bay for 175.00 The EOS 1V is the top of the line for about 400.00. Take your pic they are all good cameras. I would stay with the EOS for the available lens. I put a 24-105 L IS 4.0 on my EOS 3 for a super combo complete with IS.



Seconded. I wouldn't really call the EOS series "classic Canon 35mm", but they'll take pictures as well as the AE-1 or A-1 with the additional benefit of being able to use more modern lenses.


----------



## fenderphoto (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Bulb. This is really helpful in my decision. I just purchased a Canon A-1 and now I will only need to know what brand and type of film to get. I love to shoot B&W. But when I look for film is has its own ISO. How would I go about understanding putting the ISO of a film with the ISO/ASA of the camera.


----------



## limr (Sep 22, 2013)

The camera will take any ISO film. I don't know how new you are to photography in general, but if you have ever used the manual settings on a digital camera, you may be somewhat familiar with the ISO settings. The different ratings are for how sensitive the film is to light. The lower speeds (50, 100) are good for daylight. If you want to shoot in lower light conditions, go for the faster films which will have a higher number (800, 1600, and Ilford makes a 3200). 400 is somewhat flexible - fast enough for some low-light work but can still be good in daylight. Depends on the options your camera has for stopping up for more light or stopping down for less light. 200 speed film is also made and is a sort of in-between speed. Good for some general purpose work.

If you like black and white, start with some Kodak Tri-X 400. It's readily available, it's fairly flexible and tolerant of some degree of over/under exposure, and it's a good quality film. It's commonly used in Photography 101 classes. I'm not that familiar with the A-1 - it has autoexposure, correct? The thing to remember is that whatever speed film you load, be sure to set the camera for that speed so it can make the correct exposures. I've never used an A-1 so I'm not sure where that control (probably a dial) is located, but if you've got the manual, just read it carefully before you take the camera out.


----------



## JOEFLY (Sep 23, 2013)

Bulb said:


> JOEFLY said:
> 
> 
> > The Rebel g is a good camera at about 15.00 on E bay. I got a really clean EOS 3 from Japan on E bay for 175.00 The EOS 1V is the top of the line for about 400.00. Take your pic they are all good cameras. I would stay with the EOS for the available lens. I put a 24-105 L IS 4.0 on my EOS 3 for a super combo complete with IS.
> ...



Yes Bulb, I read classic as film. But you are correct. A the same I do love my EOS 3.


----------



## Bulb (Sep 23, 2013)

fenderphoto said:


> Thanks Bulb. This is really helpful in my decision. I just purchased a Canon A-1 and now I will only need to know what brand and type of film to get. I love to shoot B&W. But when I look for film is has its own ISO. How would I go about understanding putting the ISO of a film with the ISO/ASA of the camera.



The ISO/ASA of the film should match the setting on the camera. 

Here's an online manual which will show you how to set the ASA: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/joechan/pdf/canon_a1_manual.pdf (page 28)


----------



## TCampbell (Sep 23, 2013)

Bulb said:


> It's really a matter of preference and shooting style.
> 
> I have a Canon AV-1 which uses aperture priority. This works perfectly for me because I find myself using aperture priority for about 90% of my shots anyway.
> 
> As far as the Canon AE-1 vs the A-1; the A-1 is a more complex camera and will have the Av, Tv, M, and P modes that you're probably used to. The AE-1 has Tv and M.



The "AE-1" (without the "Program" suffix) basically has "shutter priority" (what we think of as "Tv" -- the dial doesn't say Tv... you just set the shutter speed to whatever you want and set the aperture ring to the "A" setting and the camera will automatically set the aperture to whatever it needs to compensate for the shutter speed you set.)   And of course you're always welcome to just do everything manually.

The "AE-1 Program" has the same effective "Tv" mode, but also has "Program AE" mode.  This is bit more like Program or full Auto mode on a modern camera in that the camera could set both the shutter and the aperture.

The "A-1" was the top-model and could could do all the basic modes ... P, Av, Tv, & M.  It was extremely advanced for it's day.

I own (still have it) an original AE-1... it was my first camera.  I knew lots of people with the AE-1 Program so while I never had one myself, I am familiar with it.  We lusted after the A-1 but I never owned one.


----------



## lennon33x (Sep 30, 2013)

AE-1 hands down. It was what I learned how to get correct exposures on. Easy to use and clean. B&W are especially phenomenal


----------



## Smokeyr67 (Sep 30, 2013)

If you could get your hands on one, the T-90 was a sweet unit


----------

